# What's the best SSD at around 256GB?



## qubit (Feb 26, 2013)

What's the best SSD(s) I can get for speed and reliability at around 256GB?

I want it for my boot drive and I'm not bothered about saving money. I just want the best.


----------



## radrok (Feb 26, 2013)

Samsung 840 Pro, without any kind of doubt.

It's the king of the hill.

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Samsung/840_Pro_SSD_256_GB/

http://www.anandtech.com/show/6328/samsung-ssd-840-pro-256gb-review

I bought one recently for my Steam folder, gonna install it this week.


----------



## qubit (Feb 26, 2013)

Thanks matey, I'll check it out. What about Intel? They have a pretty good reputation with SSDs.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Feb 26, 2013)

Intel 520 is a good drive,but as radrok said the 840 Pro is the king ATM


----------



## radrok (Feb 26, 2013)

Intel is a very reliable SSD maker, but I never thought about it honestly.

Their SSD endurance software is very good tho, been seeing it on many reviews and it seems handy.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Feb 26, 2013)

Vector series is top of the class too

OCZ Vector Series VTR1-25SAT3-256G  Solid State Dr...


----------



## qubit (Feb 26, 2013)

These all sound like great suggestions. Keep them coming!


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Feb 26, 2013)

Pciex based ssds are slightly quicker and lower latency
Look into oczs latest sos on phone


----------



## McSteel (Feb 26, 2013)

Since others already mentioned the Vector and the 840 Pro, I have to say that the Corsair's Neutron GTX are also excellent drives.


----------



## happita (Feb 26, 2013)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> Pciex based ssds are slightly quicker and lower latency
> Look into oczs latest sos on phone



I can't tell you how many reviews I've read about PCI-E SSDs giving someone problems with their setup. I'd ditch that option and just get 1 of the aformentioned SSDs above.

If it was me, I'd also get an 840 pro. But my Corsair GT gives me pretty steady read speeds of 550MB testing with ATTO (I test every 4 months, had it for 1yr 2 months).


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Feb 26, 2013)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> Pciex based ssds are slightly quicker and lower latency
> Look into oczs latest sos on phone



PCIe SSDs only work on certain boards and are more prone to issues


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 26, 2013)

Crucial M4's aint to bad. Been running one for a few months now.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Feb 26, 2013)

AthlonX2 said:


> PCIe SSDs only work on certain boards and are more prone to issues



Mines never showed up right in bios tbh yet has been a 100 percent reliable boot drive on a few mobos and a great many installs and is not much off day one speeds I have to manually install drivers during win install , no biggie


----------



## andrewsmc (Feb 26, 2013)

You stated you wanted the BEST, and per the most current reviews the 840 Pro is it.


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Feb 26, 2013)

IMO, if you want the best just get fastest... But might be more pricy... I have a Crucial M4 256gb, and Iwon,t complain about speed. got it for 169$ which is quite low..


----------



## silkstone (Feb 27, 2013)

The Vertex 4 is good if you can find one for under $200. I got mine for $160 and am loving it. Great performance for the money.


----------



## xxdozer322 (Feb 27, 2013)

+1 for the 840, i have a 256gb 830 holding all my games and thing works like a champ, my OS is on Kingston Hyperx 3k 120gb and my start up times are awesomeee


----------



## PatoRodrigues (Feb 27, 2013)

I really love the Vertex 4... the prices keep getting better.

But if money is not a problem, a 256GB OCZ Vector/Samsung 840 Pro seems the way to go.


----------



## HammerON (Feb 27, 2013)

silkstone said:


> The Vertex 4 is good if you can find one for under $200. I got mine for $160 and am loving it. Great performance for the money.



Got two and loving them


----------



## PatoRodrigues (Feb 27, 2013)

HammerON said:


> Got two and loving them



Benchmarks, maybe?  Really interested to see how they perform in RAID 0... Did not find any reliable review about two of these in RAID, so that would be VERY nice.


----------



## silkstone (Feb 28, 2013)

If the OP wants best performance, he really should get 2x 128gb drives raid them.


----------

